
Font Awesome 6 - netgate
https://fontawesome.com/6
======
lioeters
A transformation happened a few years ago, it seems. It's like they got
venture capital and became a hodge-podge of weird business ideas without a
cohesive vision, rather than a classic icon library. The sales page
disappoints, as if designed by a marketer, not a designer.

Rather than lament at length what Font Awesome has become, I thought I'd
reflect on its beginnings.

Here's the very first version of their site, March 2012.

[https://web.archive.org/web/20120309000714/http://fortawesom...](https://web.archive.org/web/20120309000714/http://fortawesome.github.com/Font-
Awesome/)

And the excited discussion on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3672526](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3672526)

